
CFDPython: A sequence of Jupyter notebooks featuring "12 Steps to Navier-Stokes" - arunmp
https://github.com/barbagroup/CFDPython
======
btrettel
Fluid dynamicist here.

If I were teaching this I would add the vorticity-streamfunction formulation
before "primitive variable" incompressible Navier-Stokes in 2D. ("Primitive
variables" include velocity and pressure, and not derived quantities like
vorticity or the streamfunction.) It is a more theoretical approach, but it
satisfies mass conservation by construction. Satisfying mass conservation in
primitive variables for incompressible CFD is more complicated, and is often
poorly understood. That's why I'd also have a lecture about mass conservation
in the class.

Then again, Prof. Barba probably recognizes this and didn't have the time to
cover this in the class.

------
fulafel
According to Star Trek history there was a logical progression from Navier-
Stokes to the invention of the warp drive, so this should make that a lot
easier.

~~~
arunmp
So you are saying we are just one notebook away from warping? Interesting. Its
time to pack the bags!

~~~
Synaesthesia
As soon as we solve those pesky turbulence problems we should be good to go

------
m_mueller
Oh nice, meeting Dr. Yokota again. He was the second advisor for my PhD
studies. A great person to talk with, always extremely helpful and engaged -
I'm not surprised that he'd be the one coming up with such an easily
understandable course.

